# Long Island Bike Races and Time Trials



## moriatesg (Nov 30, 2009)

I am looking to organize a bike race and maybe a time trial in Sept/Oct of this year on Long Island and based on its sucess, turn it into a series. 

Before I go crazy with permitting, calling, emailing, etc, etc, etc. Is this something you ladies and men think would be an assett to Long Island? I think it would be. There are plenty of triathlons and running races, why not a bunch of time trials and road races.

Let me know your thoughts and comments! Any and every though and comment would be appreciated. Even locations that you can think of would be great also.

Thanks alot.


----------



## ATB24 (Oct 9, 2007)

I would be up for it that time of year, try to schedule it when there aren't big road races in the NYC area, (in Sep), don't think much road racing going on in Oct.

Can't help much with good locations since i'm not in LI often. G'luck and post back


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think that October might be a bit late if you want to get a good turnout, mid to late September is likely as late as you'd want to go.
While some guys will show up later, I think for the most part racers are kind of "done" by late September.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't do it after the middle of September. All the races after that the last couple of years have had trouble filling fields. 

Good luck with a time trial. I've been looking for a TT course the last couple years (theres certainly interest in participating) and the best I can come up with is 51/24 out in riverhead. Is there anything available further west that doesnt' require shutting down an entire neighborhood? Maybe one of the state parks?


----------



## moriatesg (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Maybe something that would be better for planning for the spring of 2011. As far as TT, state park, multiple laps, or I was thinking the loop parkway since there are triathlons on the loop, thought it would be feasible.

Logistically, TT look easier to run but take longer as far as shutting things down. If you have ideas, maybe we can work on this as a team.


----------

